# BERGWERK News



## Rocklandbiker (29. August 2007)

Bergwerk Cycles auf der Eurobike 2007

Pforzheimer Bikeschmieden am Gemeinschaftsstand

Bergwerk ist wieder mit dabei ! Dieses Mal größer und schöner als im letzten

Jahr, da wir uns einen Gemeinschaftsstand mit Voitl Bikes (Halle A2, Stand 104)teilen.


*Die beiden Schwarzwälder High Tech Schmieden werden auch in Zukunft

intensiver zusammenarbeiten*, getreu unserem Motto: 

                          "Bleibende Werte - gute Bikes"


----------



## joob45 (30. August 2007)

dann viel erfolg den beiden jungs 

hoffe das bei bw endlich mal wieder was neues kommt und endlich mit mehr dammmmmpfffffffffff.

wäre doch auch super wenn die ehemaligen wieder mit machen würden. und dann gleich mit der ehemaligen edelschmiede votec.
jan u. lutz wären doch die richtigen oder? ja die zeiten wo gewisse herren sich einfliegen liesen (garda) sind ja vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. September 2007)

joob45 schrieb:


> dann viel erfolg den beiden jungs
> 
> hoffe das bei bw endlich mal wieder was neues kommt und endlich mit mehr dammmmmpfffffffffff.
> 
> ...



BERGWERK-Voitl-Votec ??? Nee lass mal. zuviele Köche verderben den Brei (altes deutsche Sprichwort) 
klein und fein und nicht billig, das isses !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. September 2007)

wobei.....*BERGWERK*-VOITL könnt ich mir sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. September 2007)

wobei.....BERGWERK-VOITL könnt ich mir sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## uni922vega (3. Oktober 2007)

na das nenn ich doch mal "Good News" !!!!!!!

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Euch/Ihnen mitteilen, das ich zukünftig BERGWERK-Cycles im Bereich Vertrieb- und Marketing unterstützen werde. 
Dies beinhaltet auch den Support dieses Forums. Bitte Fragen, Kritik Anregungen etc. nicht zurückhalten. Auf ein gutes Miteinander  

meine Kontaktdaten: [email protected]


----------



## Pyewacket (9. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! 
Wollten wir nicht schon lange mal ein Bier zusammen trinken???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

Pyewacket schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> Wollten wir nicht schon lange mal ein Bier zusammen trinken???



@ Pyewacket

da war mal was.......klär mich auf....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

Rocklandbiker = RK @ BERGWERK


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (10. Oktober 2007)

so jetzt.....gehts weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSV-MTBler (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo RK,
hast Du vor dem Wasgau-Marathon Werbung in der Bergwerkgemeinde gemacht? Habe schon lange nicht mehr so viele gesehen. Hoffe es werden mehr.
Wie war die Resonanz in Lemberg?

Gruß
Lothar
Gemini aus Stuttgart


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. Oktober 2007)

RSV-MTBler schrieb:


> Hallo RK,
> hast Du vor dem Wasgau-Marathon Werbung in der Bergwerkgemeinde gemacht? Habe schon lange nicht mehr so viele gesehen. Hoffe es werden mehr.
> Wie war die Resonanz in Lemberg?
> 
> ...




Hey schön von Dir zu hören !!!!

Meine Zielsetzung war einfach mal "vor Ort" Präsenz zu zeigen. Das kam glaube ich richtig gut an. Wir werden weiter im Rahmen eines solchen Events "die Nähe zum Kunden" ausbauen. Ich bin zuversichtlich und glaube es werden in Zukunft wieder mehr BERGWERK´s durch die Pfalz und durchs Ländle fahren......bin mir sicher wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg....
Wir sehen uns spätestens April 2008


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (23. November 2007)

ab 01.01.2008 werden alle *BERGWERK* Komplettbikes standartmäßig mit *SYNTACE* Anbauteilen wie folgt ausgerüstet:

P6 Sattelstütze
Superlock Sattelstützenklemme
Vorbau
Lenker

Die Wahl der einzelnen Komponenten richtet sich nach dem jeweiligen Ausstattungsvarianten Ecco, Endurance bzw. Race.

PS: BERGWERK Vorbauten sind auf Wunsch noch mittelfristig verfügbar !


----------



## Zouk (24. November 2007)

Ich habe fast 4 Jahre lang in Pforzheim gewohnt, die beiden Pforzheimer Bikeschmieden blieben mir leider verborgen, hier erfahre ich zum ersten mal davon. Aber auch gut, ich suche grad ein Mountainbike, flexibel einsetzbar, Marathon/CC, ich habe vor an Rennen teilzunehmen, jedoch eher nach dem olympischen Prinzip. Preisregion um die 1500 Euro. Vorschläge?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. November 2007)

*BERGWERK **MERCURY *


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. Januar 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ab 01.01.2008 werden alle *BERGWERK* Komplettbikes standartmäßig mit *SYNTACE* Anbauteilen wie folgt ausgerüstet:
> 
> P6 Sattelstütze
> Superlock Sattelstützenklemme
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (25. April 2008)

hi.wollt mal fragen weshalb jedes bergwerk nun mit richey komponenten ausgestattet wird und nicht wie vor 3 monaten angekündigt noch mit syntace sachen ode rist das nur ein 2er zweig der großen auswalhl an komplettkomponenten?
gruß


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. April 2008)

NEIN es hat selbstverständlich seine Gründe:

Auf Grund dessen, das Syntace Lieferprobleme mit einigen OEM Teilen zur Zeit hat, können wir nicht auf alle von uns benötigten Anbauteilen zurück greifen. Wir möchten aber keinen Materialmix an einem BERGWERK Bike sehen. Dies gehört neben einigen anderen, für uns feste Größen, einfach zu unserem Anspruch.
Größere Hersteller wie Canyon-Cube-Ghost und andere ordern am Anfang der Saison weitaus größere Kontigente und sind somit auch in der Lage die benötigten Teile weitaus länger zu bevorraten.
Heißt allerdings nicht, das wir grundsätzlich die Parts nicht liefern können wenn erwünscht. Wir lassen bei Syntace die Verfügbarkeit prüfen und sprechen die Lieferzeit direkt mit unseren Kunden ab. Das ist denke ich eine äußerst faire Vorgehensweise. Customers first !


ride on.............


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Mai 2008)

*BERGWERK* Bikes nun auch in neuem Design unter:

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=color


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. Mai 2008)

warum ist das neune design nur in schwarz-weiß oder schwarz-silber erhältlich?ich dachter man könen wie immer jeder beliebige farbe wählen und dann entscheiden anch welchem muster das bike designt werden soll classic oder modern.

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2008)

@ RK @ BERGWERK

Ist das eigentlich gewollt das der Stempel 
http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/images/stempel.jpg bei den Radbeschreibungen so groß ist?

Hab mich gestern mit meinem Dorf-DSL gewundert was er so lange an dem Bild zu laden hat bis ichs mal direkt geöffnet hatte.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. Mai 2008)

@ [email protected]

nicht gewollt ! Sollte man kleiner machen das die Ladezeit auch für die die etwas ländlicher wohnen im Rahmen bleibt...............;-))
DANKE für den Hinweis !


----------



## ritzelschleifer (15. Mai 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> *BERGWERK* Bikes nun auch in neuem Design unter:
> 
> http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=color



nimms mir nicht übel, aber das neue desgn sieht *hüstel* billig aus und erinnert mich an das typische 0-8-15 design in der bike industrie, das einen doch gerade dazu motiviert ein bergwerk zu kaufen...
das alte banderolendesign ist 'echt' bergwerk und macht einen wesentlichen teil des wiedererkennungswertes und des charmes der bergwerk bikes aus...

Ritchey anbauteile an einem bergwerk sind blasphemie!


----------



## DerRoggemann (15. Mai 2008)

Da hat er irgendwie recht.

Fabian


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> nimms mir nicht übel, aber das neue desgn sieht *hüstel* billig aus und erinnert mich an das typische 0-8-15 design in der bike industrie, das einen doch gerade dazu motiviert ein bergwerk zu kaufen...
> das alte banderolendesign ist 'echt' bergwerk und macht einen wesentlichen teil des wiedererkennungswertes und des charmes der bergwerk bikes aus...
> 
> Ritchey anbauteile an einem bergwerk sind blasphemie!




deswegen wird es ja auch das alte, "echte" Bergwerk Design weiter geben !  

zu den Anbauteilen

was ist an den Ritchey Teilen Deiner Meinung nach nicht ok ? ja ich weiss was jetzt kommt. Viele Hersteller verbauen diese Teile. Und auch an preislich sehr günstigen Modellen.
Deswegen ja auch verstärkt WCS Parts.
Und ja sie kommen aus TW aber nenn mir mal 2-3 Hersteller die nicht aus TW kommen. Mir fallen da nicht viel ein.

Syntace-TW
Ritchey-TW
RaceFace-TW
FSA-TW

von all diesen Herstellern ist meiner Meinung nach Ritchey der innovativste, oder ? mann beachte den neuen 4axis WCS Carbon Vorbau, den Lenker oder die Sattelstütze. Jetzt auch im Wet-Look Design !!! Ich find das schon schön vorrausgesetzt man steht auf Carbon.

THOMSON-USA (Logistisches und preisliches Problem)
TUNE ?

ne da ist es doch besser wenn es noch ganz individuelles Tuningpotenzial gibt.


----------



## Liwi (16. Mai 2008)

Moin................

wer ist denn auf dieses Design gekommen?

Da lob ich mir mein Ur Gemini mit der Zigarre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelschleifer (16. Mai 2008)

ich habe nichts gegen ritchey (findet sich auch hier und da an meinen Rädern), aber ich finde da fehlt die individualität, die ich an einem Bergwerk erwarten würde - leider auch bei der WCS Serie. 
Die wet teile sind optisch richtig klasse, ganz besonders wet white. Aber die gibt es auch bald zu lächerlichen Preisen überall im Netz und an jedem 2. Bike...

Zu Made in Germany Motto von Bergwerk würde Tune aber natürlich passen, wobei es preislich wohl nur eine Option für die Top-Bikes wäre. 

Am besten wäre es, wenn Hope mal jemand beibringen würde, wie man Sattelstützen baut


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. Mai 2008)

Hi @ all

ist allemal ein Versuch wert etwas optische Frische in unsere Bikes zu bringen.


----------



## chris84 (16. Mai 2008)

außerdem ist das Design an ein altes Bergwerk-Design angelehnt... damals gabs hinten schwarz und vorne alu gebürstet...

und zu den Parts: wer ein individuelles Bike hat, baut sich das eh selbst auf... von daher sehe ich die Bergwerk-Komplettbikes eher als Platzhalter...


----------



## raffic (18. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch kein Freund von dem neuen Design. Aber ich denke es ist wichtig verschiedene Sachen anzubieten und nicht stur eine Linie zu verfolgen. Die Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. 
Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Chris ein BW baut man sich meistens individuell auf. Es ist nur eine Option mit den Fertigbikes.

Gruß
rafic


----------



## sf1 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo RK und liebe Mitleser,

als ich im Sommer 2005 ein Faunus LSD bei Bergwerk bestellte, gab es  aus logistischen Gründen keine Alternative zu den Ritchey-WCS-Parts. Aktuell lasse ich meinen ständig knarzenden und nachzustellenedn WCS-Steuersatz von Ritchey gegen ein Modell von Crank-Brothers tauschen. Der ist innovativ und sieht deutlich besser aus.

Überhaupt: An anderer Stelle in diesem Forum gab es ein deutliches Bekenntnis von Bergwerk zu Aluminium und gegen Carbon, weshalb also die Trendwende zu wet-look und glossy appearance, nur weil das in der Carbon-Welt nicht anders geht? Mittlerweile werden diese Parts an jedem Bike verbaut, technisch innovativ ist daran nichts, es ist nur trendy. Wenn schon, denn schon, bitte aktuell und innovativ. Nur: Beginnt bei den Bikes, bringt da was neues, bis das auf den Beinen steht, bekennt Euch zu dem klassischen Look eurer Bikes und verbaut bitte Parts die zumindest engineered in Germany sind.

Im Herbst 2007 wurden noch groß Syntace-Parts angekündigt, weshalb denn nun nicht mehr?

Fröhliches Bergwerken


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (20. Mai 2008)

sf1 schrieb:


> Hallo RK und liebe Mitleser,
> 
> als ich im Sommer 2005 ein Faunus LSD bei Bergwerk bestellte, gab es  aus logistischen GrÃ¼nden keine Alternative zu den Ritchey-WCS-Parts. Aktuell lasse ich meinen stÃ¤ndig knarzenden und nachzustellenedn WCS-Steuersatz von Ritchey gegen ein Modell von Crank-Brothers tauschen. Der ist innovativ und sieht deutlich besser aus.
> 
> ...



ich kann Dich/Euch doch verstehen. Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen am Beginn der neuen Saison ein kalkulierbares Kontigent "engineered in Germany" vorzuhalten. Nur mitten in der Saison ist das ein wenig schwierig.
Die GrÃ¼nde zu dieser MaÃnahme habe ich in diesem Thread schon erlÃ¤utert........
Was Wetlook zwingend mit Carbon zu tun hat, musst Du mir erklÃ¤ren ?!?!?!
Ich finde die Vorbauten einfach schÃ¶n, und in dieser Branche "trendy" zu sein ist doch nicht das schlechteste, oder ?
Ich wiederhole mich vielleicht, aber Ritchey ist einer der innovativsten Hersteller in der Branche, meine Meinung.
Und wenn jemand zwingend Syntace Parts an seinem Bike wÃ¼nscht, bekommt er seinen Wunsch bei uns auch erfÃ¼llt. Wie schon geschrieben wir vermarkten zu 80% Rahmen. Jeder kann SEIN Bike so konfigurieren wie es Ihm persÃ¶nlich gefÃ¤llt. Und gibt es was schÃ¶neres als Tuning am Bike ? 
Auch werden wir unsere Modellpalette erweitern. Step by Step......wird was neues kommen. Wenn man nicht merkt das seit einigen Monaten Bergwerk wieder beginnt zu leben, hab ich glaub ich was falsch gemacht.
Manche Dinge kÃ¶nnen nicht kurzfristig geÃ¤ndert werden. Ich sag wie es ist. Einen fast Toten auferstehen zu lassen ist schwierig. Aber es liegt ein ganz besonderer "Geist" in BERGWERK den ich auch in persÃ¶nlichen GesprÃ¤chen auf den Trails immer wieder erleben darf. das motiviert und spornt an........in diesem Sinne "ride on Bergwerk"


----------



## DerRoggemann (20. Mai 2008)

Mach weiter so Rocky, du machst nen tollen Job hier !  

Kann ich also aus den Zeilen lesen dass die Syntace Komponenten dann eventuell zum Beginn naechster Saison eingefuehrt werden ?

Gruss Fabian


----------



## sf1 (20. Mai 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ich kann Dich/Euch doch verstehen. Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen am Beginn der neuen Saison ein kalkulierbares Kontigent "engineered in Germany" vorzuhalten. Nur mitten in der Saison ist das ein wenig schwierig.
> Die Gründe zu dieser Maßnahme habe ich in diesem Thread schon erläutert........
> Was Wetlook zwingend mit Carbon zu tun hat, musst Du mir erklären ?!?!?!
> Ich finde die Vorbauten einfach schön, und in dieser Branche "trendy" zu sein ist doch nicht das schlechteste, oder ?
> ...



Hallo Rüdiger,
o.k., ich war da gestern abend vielleicht etwas kritisch, es sollte nicht so negativ rüberkommen. Natürlich ist unverkennbar, dass ihr seit einiger Zeit viel präsenter und aktiver seid als in den Monaten/Jahren in 2005/2006. Dafür Glückwunsch und weiterhin gutes Gelingen!!!
Du wolltest wissen, weshalb aus meiner Sicht wet-look und Carbon etwas miteinander zu tun haben: Technisch gibt es dafür wohl keinen zwingenden Grund, wet-look ist jedoch insofern Carbon-Look, als alle Hersteller von Carbon-Rahmen bemüht sind, ihre Rahmen möglichst glänzend aussehen zu lassen, weil dies die aus der Handarbeit (Verschliff und Mattenübergänge) resultierenden Unregelmäßigkeiten der Carbon-Bearbeitung eher kaschiert und das Endresultat edler aussehen lässt. Die Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Oberfläche vieler Carbon-Rahmen würden bei Alu-Pendants zu Reklamationen führen (meine ganz persönliche Meinung, ein wirklich ebenmäßiger Carbon-Rahmen ist schon eine Kunst). Wet-Look bedeutet ja auch in der Regel, soweit ich das überschauen kann, eine größere Lackauftragsstärke, um die gewünschte Tiefe zu erreichen, ein Effekt, den man schon aus Klavierlackzeiten kennt.
Doch Bergwerk steht doch auch für eine der wenigen verbliebenen Marken, die noch in Deutschland schweißen und entwickeln. Außer Alutech, Endorfin, Hot Chili, Juchem, Nicolai, Nöll, Voitl und Wiesmann ist doch nicht wirklich viel im Mountainbikebereich verblieben, deshalb wäre das für mich zumindest ein Kriterium, hier stärker auf diese Individualität zu setzen (obwohl dann vielleicht nur noch tune und across als Zulieferer für Komponenten stehen blieben?). 
Wenn ich mir noch etwas für Bergwerker wünschen würde: Rahmenmaterial und Schweißgut so abzustimmen, dass auch Eloxalverfahren möglich werden. In zwei oder drei Jahren haben wir alle das glossy und den dicken Farbauftrag über, wollen wir möglicherweise wieder edles gebürstetes oder eben metallisch eloxiertes sehen . . .
Weiterhin fröhliches Bergwerken


----------



## ritzelschleifer (20. Mai 2008)

polieren und dann schwarz eloxieren gibt auch ein mirror black finish. sogar ein viel schöneres als die ganze Lackiererei. 
Wenn die Bergwerks eloxiert wären bliebe ja bloß noch die Option für eine Farbe, das fänd ich langweilig. Der Paintjob und die Qualität der Lackierung ist  bei meinem Bergwerk schon genial gut. Unter Gewichts Sichtpunkten kauft doch eh keiner einen Bergwerk Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (21. Mai 2008)

> Unter Gewichts Sichtpunkten kauft doch eh keiner einen Bergwerk Rahmen.



wieso sollte man aus gewichtsgründen keinen Bergwerk Rahmen kaufen???
mein Bergwerk rahmen (mercury SL) hat seine 1390gr. soGAR ein kleinwenig unterschritten.du kannst ja gerne mal nen workshop durchblättern oder im internet stöbern wieviele alurahmen du so findest die so extrem viel leichter sind. es werden wohl nicht viele sein..auf anhieb fallen mir gerade mal 2 stück ein..
ich hab meinen Rahmen wegen der Optik die ziemlich unverwechselbar ist und wegen des gewichtes gekauft!und da bin ich auch nicht der einzige!;-)

gruß


----------



## DerRoggemann (21. Mai 2008)

Das stimmt, der Mercury SL zaehlt soweit ich weiss mit zu den leichtestet Hardtailrahmen. Die anderen Bergwerk Rahmen sind aber wohl etwas schwerer als der Durchschnitt, das ist auch wieder richtig.

Aber genau wie es beim Auto nicht nur auf PS ankommt, kommt es beim Bike ja auch nicht nur aufs Gewicht an. Ich denke es gibt nach wie vor (und gerade jetzt) genug Gruende ein Bergwerk zu kaufen !

Gruss Fabian


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (21. Mai 2008)

DerRoggemann schrieb:


> Das stimmt, der Mercury SL zaehlt soweit ich weiss mit zu den leichtestet Hardtailrahmen.




ergänzend hierzu.......

wir haben keinerlei Probleme damit bzgl. Rahmenbrüche etc.


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Mai 2008)

warum sind "andere modelle" von bergwerk ausgenenommen der SL schwerer als Rahmen anderer Marken?wenn ich nen normalen Mercury mit z.B. nem Speed 2 vergleiche stimmen die daten doch auch völlig überein und ich mein das gewicht wäre auch gleich.was fullys angeht wird es wohl auch auf das system ankommen ich glaub nicht das man ein lsd mit nem vp4 vergleichen kann...da müsste dann eher ein Geminin her.oder ist das falsch?

Gruß


----------



## Cunelli (23. Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand, was es damit auf sich hat? War Mittwoch in der Pforzheimer Zeitung...


----------



## Liwi (23. Mai 2008)

Schau doch mal auf die Firmenadresse auf der Bergwerk Homepage.............Firmensitz ist nicht mehr Pforzheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Mai 2008)

*Pressemitteilung:*
Bergwerk Cycles schlägt die Zelte im Sauerland auf
Noch sind nicht alle Fragen zur Zukunft des Fahrradherstellers Bergwerk nach dem jüngsten
Gesellschafter- und Geschäftsführerwechsel (velobiz.de berichtete) beantwortet: Doch eines steht
jetzt fest. Der Firmensitz der Bergwerk Cycles GmbH ist künftig nicht mehr in Pforzheim, sondern
im Sauerland  genauer in Schalksmühle-Heedfeld.
Branchenkenner bringen den neuen Standort Schalksmühle mit dem Maßrahmenbauer Mi-Tech in Verbindung. Dort wird aber definitiv
nicht geschweißt, erklärt Bergwerk-Sprecher Rüdiger Kupper gegenüber velobiz.de. Dem
Vernehmen nach werden die Rahmen auch weiterhin in Pforzheim von Sükrü Gürses, dem
ehemaligen Bergwerk-Geschäftsführer gefertigt.


----------



## Cunelli (24. Mai 2008)

Es ist halt so, dass ich unter den "News" auf der HP nix lesen konnte, hier im Thread nix stand und der & 141 a FGG irgendwas mit Insolvenz zu tun hat. 

Ist denn der Werner noch mit an Bord?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Mai 2008)

kuckst Du hier http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=contact


----------



## Cunelli (24. Mai 2008)

Was soll das heißen  
Klartext wär mir lieber...


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Mai 2008)

Klartext für unsern Studi....      "NEIN"  
späßel gmacht.


----------



## thoralfw (27. Mai 2008)

also unter unternehmensregister.de kommt als Begründung:
löschung der gesellschaft wegen vermögenslosigkeit von Amts wegen

ist doch ne insolvenz, oder?

ich finde es jedenfalls schade.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. Mai 2008)

ACHTUNG !!!!!   dieser "Eintrag" bezieht sich auf die Bergwerk Bikes GmbH  !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. November 2008)

und weiter gehts....................

momentan wird mit Highspeed an einer neuen Homepage gearbeitet. Lasst Euch überraschen


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
also mal ein dickes LOB!!!
hab mir gerade nach der Arbeit ncoh schnell den Workshop gekauft..das ding wird zwar jahr für Jahr schlechter aber wenn ein bergwerk angakündigt wird und daraus !2! enstahen is das doch wieder ein grund mehr sich das ding zu kaufen.
Jetzt nur weiter so...immer schön im sprint durchlaufen das man bald mal wieder mehr leute damit fahren sieht!

Gruß


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi Euch allen da draussen..............

ich wünsche Euch 
*ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest*. 

RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. Februar 2009)

Zitat "Velobiz"

*Bergwerk schlÃ¼pft unter das Dach eines deutschen Herstellers *

In der bewegten Geschichte der deutschen Fahrradmarke Bergwerk wird wieder ein neues Kapitel 
aufgeschlagen: Nach einem kurzen Intermezzo mit Olaf Schmidt als GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer und dem 
Umzug des Unternehmens von Pforzheim nach SchalksmÃ¼hle, nimmt jetzt ein deutscher 
Fahrradproduzent die Marke unter seine Fittiche. (...) 

(...) Bergwerk befindet sich ab sofort unter dem Dach des Fahrradproduzenten Radsportvertrieb 
Ditmar Bayer, der sich damit nach MÃ¼sing eine zweite Fahrradmarke mit deutschen Wurzeln 
sichert. Die Verbindung zwischen Bayer und Bergwerk ist nicht ganz neu: Seit einigen Jahren 
wurden in den Fertigungshallen von Ditmar Bayer die Montage der gesamten Bergwerk-Palette 
durchgefÃ¼hrt. 

Neben dem Markennamen wird auch der vorhandene Warenbestand Ã¼bernommen. Auch wird ab 
sofort auch der technische Support und die Garantieabwicklung fÃ¼r Ã¤ltere Bergwerk-Modelle 
ebenfalls im Hause Bayer bearbeitet. 

âMit Bergwerk haben wir einen der klingenden Namen junger deutscher Fahrrad-Kultur in unser 
Unternehmen integriert,â freut sich Ditmar Bayer, GeschÃ¤ftfÃ¼hrer und Inhaber des 
Radsportvertrieb Bayer Ã¼ber den Zuwachs. âMomentan arbeiten wir mit Volldampf an einer neuen 
und erweiterten Modellpalette, die wir in KÃ¼rze anbieten werden,â erklÃ¤rt Guido Jander, zweiter 
Mann im Hause Bayer und verantwortlich fÃ¼r Produktion und Vertrieb. 

Die neue Bergwerk-Palette soll mit drei RennrÃ¤dern und fÃ¼nf Mountainbikes im Markt FuÃ fassen. 
âDurch unser bewÃ¤hrtes Baukasten-System, unsere QualitÃ¤ts-Montage und die eigene 
Pulverbeschichtungs-Anlage sind wir in der Lage, auch ausgefallene IndividualwÃ¼nsche zeitnah zu 
erfÃ¼llenâ, so Jander.


----------



## Hegi (12. Februar 2009)

viel erfolg!


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. Februar 2009)

weitere Info`s unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381297


----------



## Walroß (12. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Bergwerk demnächst auch Rennradrahmen anbietet. Gibt es da schon Infos ab wann die verfügbar sind und was die Räder bzw Rahmensets kosten sollen?
Schon mal Danke für die Antwort


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (13. Februar 2009)

Walroß schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Bergwerk demnächst auch Rennradrahmen anbietet. Gibt es da schon Infos ab wann die verfügbar sind und was die Räder bzw Rahmensets kosten sollen?
> Schon mal Danke für die Antwort



bitte noch einige Tage gedulden, die Produktbroschüren sind an die Druckerei beauftragt.


----------



## saturno (13. Februar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> bitte noch einige Tage gedulden, die Produktbroschüren sind an die Druckerei beauftragt.



frage, bist du jetzt bei radsport bayer beschäftigt?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (13. Februar 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> frage, bist du jetzt bei radsport bayer beschäftigt?



nach einigen Telefonaten und mail s etc. denke ich ist es an der Zeit zu einigen Punkten Stellung zu nehmen........ 

Ich war noch nie ein von Bergwerk bezahlter Mitarbeiter.
Alles Engagement das ich für BW je gemacht habe, habe ich aus Hobby aus meiner Überzeugung Verbundenheit und Glauben an diese Marke gemacht.
Im Herbst 2007 kam man dann auf mich zu und bot mir die Position des GF an.
Das war damals noch zur Zeit von Werner Zebisch.
Ich habe dies aus mehreren Gründen abgelehnt. Einer dieser Gründe war auch der in allen Bereichen desolate Zustand des Unternehmens.
Hierzu muss man wissen das ich mir zu dieser Zeit eine ich nenne es mal Pause meiner damaligen Beschäftigung gegönnt habe.
Ich habe mich mit den damaligen Gesellschafter vereinbart das ich die operativen Geschäfte von BW in der Zeit bis ein neues Team, ein neuer Geldgeber und ein neuer Geschäftsführer gefunden ist, weiter führe.
Dies hab ich mit sehr großer Freude ausgeübt wobei es zum Teil sehr chaotisch zuging. Mir war immmer ein weiter existieren dieser Marke wichtig.
Man kann es wohl mit Herzblut beschreiben.
Ich kann heute rückblickend behaupten das ich auch einen gewissen Erfolg zu verbuchen hatte.
Ich mag nicht daran denke was damals aus BW geworden wäre......aber an dieser Stelle keine Selbstbeweiräucherung.
Nach ca. einem halben Jahr wurde die Firma an einen neuen Inhaber verkauft.
Auch den neuen Inhaber-GF habe ich mit Rat & Tat unterstützt, und versucht bzgl. neuer Modelle, Marketing etc. die Marke voranzutreiben.
Das Thema Mercury Carbon und das Thema Rennräder waren damals schon Teil meines Planes in ein neues überarbeitetes Portfolio mit auf zu nehmen.
Vieles aus diesem "Business-Plan" ist von dem neuen GF auch erkannt und umgesetzt worden, siehe neue Produktpalette.

Es ist heute kaum möglich eine deutsche Marke ausschließlich in Deutschland konstruieren und Schweißen zu lassen.
Die Entwicklung eines neuen Produktes kostet enorm viel Geld. Werkzeuge, Formen, Frästeile und Rohrsätze etc. müssen gekauft und meistens vorfinanziert werden.
Keine Bank auf dieser Welt lässt sich mit Blick auf die Branche und den damit verbundenen Preiskampf ein.
Die Kosten für Neuentwicklungen müssen zwingend aus Verkaufsumsätzen gewonnen werden.
Die Kosten für einen Rahmen "Made in Germany" sind ca. 3-4 x so hoch wie ein Rahmen aus einer Fernostproduktion.
Das ist nunmal Fakt ! Dabei ist der Taiwan Rahmen nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil. Was Maßhaltigkeit und Verarbeitungsqualität angeht muss man in Deutschland lange suchen um vergeichbares zu finden. 
Es fehlt halt das gewisse etwas, der Kultfaktor.
Ja klar war ich auch immer sehr angetan wenn ich bei BW dem Schweißer über die Schulter sah.....
Ja klar sind das Schweißnähte wie aus dem lehrbuch
Ja klar ist es super dabei zuzsehen wie gerade Dein Rahmen geschweißt wurde, ja .....
Ja und genau deswegen und gerade um diesen Flair weiter am leben zu erhalten um dies ging es mir.
Aber es ist Wirtschaftlcih sehr schwer darstellbar und um das gilt es halt auch leider zu beachten.
Nun gibt es wieder ein neuer Käufer, Eigentümer dieser Marke !
Was hab ich gemacht ? Einen Termin vor Ort, bei dem neuen Käufer um mit den verantworlichen Personen "meine Vorstellungen" von der zukünftigen Bergwerk zu besprechen.
Und glaubt mir da spreche ich Eure Sprache.  
Man wird sehen was es gebracht hat. Man wird sehen was passiert. Die beiden derzeitigen Fullys in Deutschland schweißen zu lassen könnte doch einen guten Kompromiss darstellen = oder ?
Was spricht gegen eine in Deutschland gebaute Sonderserie von 100 Alu Hardtails "Made in Germany" ? ein echtes Bergwerk eben ?
Carbon kann man nicht in Deutschland zumindest nicht in diesen kleinen Stückzahlen wirtschaftlich sinnvoll fertigen lassen.
Ebenso problematisch ist Scandium !!!Warten wir einfach mal ab wohin die Reise geht.......
Eins ist sicher, und da lass ich mich nicht von abbringen,
hinter den Namen BERGWERK gehören Typen, Gesichter und Personen die sich mit dieser Marke voll indendifizieren und mit vollem Engagement die Wertigkeit diese Labels sichern
Ansonsten ist es vorbei mit dem Flair und dem Kult dem Spirit der diesen Namen auch heute noch umgibt.
Er veraucht und war wie nie dagewesen.............es wäre verdammt schade.....

RK


----------



## evil-bjoern (13. Februar 2009)

Naja, da wünsch' ich mal viel Glück - das werdet Ihr auch brauchen. Der Name Bergwerk in Verbindung mit in Taiwan geschweissten Rahmen - egal wie gut die dort hergestellten Rahmen dort auch sein mögen - das beisst sich schon ein bisschen.

Dabei fahre ich mein Bergwerk immer mit besonderem Pathos ... 

Wäre echt verdammt schade drum!

Na, dann ...


Glück auf!


----------



## sf1 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch Sükrü Gürses über die Schulter geschaut, die etwas chaotische Endmontage des Herrn Zebisch erleben dürfen, bin auch stolz darauf, ein Bike Made in Germany zu haben, doch wenn ich mein Faunus LSD so ansehe, ist bis auf die Reifen (und trotz vieler Syntace Anbauteile, DT-Swiss Dämpfer und Laufräder) am Ende doch vieles in Fernost produziert. Ach ja, und Jo Klieber lässt ja auch dort fertigen . . .

Insofern hat RK doch alles richtig gemacht, die hochwertigeren Rahmen werden ja noch hier geschweisst (klingt jedoch nicht nach Pforzheim?).

Es war glaube ich Augenblicke vor zwölf, wer hat denn ehrlich noch an eine Wiederbelebung von Bergwerk geglaubt, im Bike-Shop um die Ecke muss man sich auch immer irgendwelchen Quatsch und Vorurteile über die Marke anhören, deshalb drücke ich die Daumen, freu mich auf die neuem Kataloge und ein paar Biker mehr, die mit einem Bergwerk über die Taunus-Trails flitzen, ich bin sonst bald einer der Letzten.

Da die neuen Besitzer schon eine Marke mit Stangenware bedienen, (zumindest die Fully Rahmen sehen so aus, als ob man sie schon unter diversen anderen Labels hat fahren sehen) besteht ja die Hoffnung, dass eine hochwertige Ausrichtung der Marke Bergwerk erhalten bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2009)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus! : 
http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...b-bayer-neuer-eigner-der-marke.html?tx_ttnews[sViewPointer]=1&cHash=9727d69f31


----------



## saturno (17. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sieht doch schonmal gut aus! :
> http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...b-bayer-neuer-eigner-der-marke.html?tx_ttnews[sViewPointer]=1&cHash=9727d69f31



guggst du ebay, da gibts das teil im zehnerpack


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. Februar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es ist heute kaum möglich eine deutsche Marke ausschließlich in Deutschland konstruieren und Schweißen zu lassen.
> Die Entwicklung eines neuen Produktes kostet enorm viel Geld. Werkzeuge, Formen, Frästeile und Rohrsätze etc. müssen gekauft und meistens vorfinanziert werden.
> ...



... zum einen bin ich froh über Deine aufopfernde Arbeit! Ich denke, als Kunde kann man, aufgrund meines individuellen, egoistischen Interesses, gar kein richtiges Dankeschön aussprechen ohne den Verdacht der Heuchelei aufkommen zu lassen!

Du sprichst aber etwas viel gewichtigeres und von ungeheurer Tragweite an! Seit ca. 20 Jahren beobachte ich den Niedergang dessen, was eins 'Made in Germany' hieß. Ein Stempel, den uns unsere Feinde, die wir heute heuchlerisch 'Freunde' nennen müssen, aufgenötigt hatten, um ihren eigenen Markt zu schützen (dieses Problem konnten sie allerdings wenig später mit Bombe korrigieren). Maßhaltigkeit, Qualität und Sorgfalt bei der Verarbeitung - Merkmale, die aus einem innersten Selbstverständnis heraus getragen wurden und eben ein Merkmal deutscher(!) Produkte waren. Und die Betonung liegt auf der Zeitenwahl. Es war einmal ... Die Globalisierung ist ein von Bankkaufleuten und Volkswirtschaftern homogenisierter Begriff, der sich nicht homogenisieren läßt - aber das sind auch genau die Leute, die glauben rechnen zu können und 1 + 1 = 3 erhalten. Man überlege sich einmal wie es sein kann, daß Produkte aus Fernost mitlerweile Maßhaltigkeit und Sorgfalt hiesiger Produkte übertreffen! Gewiß kann man mit der Kostenfrage agrumentieren, aber vielmehr sollte man so ehrlich sein und sich einmal fragen, was hier noch möglich ist. Wir haben immer mehr laut Papier hochqualifizerte Fachkräfte. Jeden Tag sehe ich sogenannte 'Akademiker', die Papiere besitzen auf denen geschrieben steht, was sie eigentlich darstellen wollen. 2/3 dieses Personenkreises ist kaum noch in der Lage mathematische Übungsaufgaben zu 50% zu lösen, die vor ca. 30 - 40 Jahren fast 90%  aller Studierenden lösen konnten! Solches 'Fachpersonal' nimmt die Positionen der höchsten Schaltstellen in diesem Land ein - ein Haufen mittelmäßig gebildeter, mit teilweise unterdurchschnittlicher Intelligenz ausgestatteter Spitzenverdiener. Ich erlebe es jeden Tag, wie Larifari-Aufgaben 'nach unten' delegiert werden, sprich Personen, die nicht über zwei linke Hände und einen klaren Verstand sowie eine gute Protion Intelligenz verfügen. Wenn diese Wenigen erste einmal aus dem universitären Kreislauf heraus sind, sind sie teuer  - weil sie etwas können. Eigentlich nicht so tragisch. Tragisch ist, daß jene, die ihre Bescheinigungen haben, nicht aber über das Bescheinigte Verfügen, an die wenigen Kompetenten delegieren müssen. Und hier ergibt sich eine sich immer schneller drehende, zersetzende Spirale der 'Kostensteigerung'. Man schaue sich nur die Kosten des Handwerks an und betrachte nebenbei den Wasserkopf hochverdienender Dienstleister.

Mir fehlen einfach die richtigen worte und die Zeit, um meine Gedanken klarer zu formulieren. Dennoch, man frage sich nochmals: Taiwan und andere 'Tigerstaaten' sind winzig klein gemessen an der Bananenrepublik. Daß diese Länder billig produzieren können, steht außer Frage. Aber wie ist es möglich, daß die dortigen Arbeiter maßhaltiger, sorgfältiger und präziser arbeiten als hierzulande? Wenn roboter schweißen - warum sind die Maschinen in 'schwachen' Regionen platziert und nicht hier? Und die Transportkosten? Einen Rahmen von Pforzheim nach Baden-Baden transportieren zu lassen ist teurer als von Taiwan nach Baden-Baden. Warum? Der Energieaufwand ist höher. Das kann man nachrechnen, beweisen, wer etwas anderes behauptet muß sich die Frage nach dessen Verstandeszustand gefallen lassen.

Man braucht aber gar nicht so weit 'nach unten' zu gehen und sich Fahrräder anschauen und als Beuspiel vorführen. Viel interessanter, nein, richtig geil wird es bei kommenden Hochtechnologieprojekten! Wir wissen alle (fast alle, es gibt immer noch ein paar Unbelehrbare und Beratungsresistente), daß über kurz oder lang die Energiereserven auf diesem Planeten zur Neige gehen. Dies als Hintergrund. Kurz: man will zum Mond (dort gibt es das Heluimisotop He3). Indien, Japan, Pakistan, USA ... und wer sonstnoch? wollen zum Mond, zum Teil mit aggressiven Technologieprojekten. Und China - mein Lieblingsland ... ja, China ... China klaut hemmungslos Patente, baut hemmungslos Hochtechnologie nach, die hierzulande von einer grasfressenden und sozial degenerierten Fraktion geistig minderbemittelter Schädlinge blockiert wurde (die Rede ist vom Transrapid). Und China kassiert von uns, der BRD, pro Jahr etwa 120 - 160 Mio EUR Entwicklungshilfe! China hatte erst kürzlich zwei Weltraumfahrer im Orbit. China kassiert enorme Zölle bei Einfuhr bundesdeutscher Produkte, liefert aber Retour zum Nulltarif billige Produkte hierher. Der Katalog der abgewanderten, geplünderten Patente und zerstörten Unternehmen ist in den letzten 20 Jahren massiv angeschwollen und hat uns Deutsche hart getroffen. Dank EU wird das allerdings 'verteilt', ja gar nullbilanziert, weil eine gewisse Kaste in Berlin der Ansicht ist, es verbliebe ja in Europa. Die Tragweite und Subtilität dieses Schmalspurdenkens mit all seinen Konsequenzen wird den fleißig Gewerkschaftsbeiträge Zahlenden erst dann klar, wenn sie den Job verlieren und ihnen dann empfohlen wird, man könne sich ja eine neue Anstellung in Polen, Rumänien oder Südspanien suchen. Im EU-Einheitsdenken durchaus legitim ... 

Tut mir leid, wenn ich dem einen oder anderen auf die Füße getreten bin. ich gehöre nicht zu den Spitzenverdienern, die sich ohne wirkliche Einbußen 'ich kaufe deutsch' auf die Fahne schreiben können, allerdings bevorzuge ich schon deutsche Produkte. Mitlerweile bekommt man aber 'made in Germany' meist nur noch Billig-Produkte. Professionelles Werkzeug und Gerät kommt zunehmend aus Enegeland und/oder den USA, den mittleren Qualitätsbereich decken Japaner und Chienesen stärker ab. Und wir, wir, die hier in Restdeutschland sizten, wir sind ein kleiner Marktplatz, wo man eben seine Waren loswerden kann ... So wollte es Churchill haben, so hat er es bekommen ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. März 2009)

nachdem ich mich mit dem neuen Eigentümer und GF von BERGWERK nicht auf eine "Zusammenarbeit" verständigen konnte, werde ich zusammen mit Stefan Lichtner unser Projekt *"TANNENWALD Back to the Roots"* weiter voran treiben.
Die ersten Rahmen werden zur Zeit in der ehemaligen Bergwerk-Schmiede in Pforzheim gefertigt.

weitere Info´s unter www.ride-the-forest.com

Ich möchten darauf hinweisen, dass diese Seiten bzgl. Web-Design und CI nicht der endgültigen Version entsprechen, und wir uns bzgl. des Projektes ganz am Anfang befinden. Trotzdem vertreten wir den Anspruch, zukünftige Interessenten und Kunden von Anfang an mit Information zu versorgen und in unsere Ideen mit einzubinden.

Mit den besten Grüßen aus der Bikeschmiede

Rüdiger Kupper + Stefan Lichtner


----------



## Tilo (5. März 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> werde ich zusammen mit Stefan Lichtner unser Projekt *"tannenwald"* weiter voran treiben.
> Die ersten Rahmen werden zur Zeit in der ehemaligen Bergwerk-Schmiede in Pforzheim gefertigt.
> 
> weitere Info´s unter http://www.tannenwald-bikes.de
> ...




Hallo RK!

Viel Erfolg und bis bald auf der
1st European Handmade Bicycle Expo in Schwäbisch Gmünd.

cu
Tilo


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ... Es ist heute kaum möglich eine deutsche Marke ausschließlich in Deutschland konstruieren und Schweißen zu lassen.
> 
> Dabei ist der Taiwan Rahmen nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil. Was Maßhaltigkeit und Verarbeitungsqualität angeht muss man in Deutschland lange suchen um vergeichbares zu finden [...] ...
> 
> ...





... schön, dass dieser spirit weiterleben wird, unter neuem gut gewählten namen, mit einer liebevoll gestalteten website, mit klaren einleitenden worten, interessantem konzept (milan und luchs) und vor allem zwei enthusiasten ... die sich zukünftig wieder öfter über die schulter schauen können ...


http://tannenwald.blogage.de      > bild 2



... ich bin gespannt auf den luchs (vielleicht das All-Mountain Hardteil aus dem anderen thread ??) ... denn der milan wirkt sehr vielversprechend ... mit seinem hinterbau wie eine evolution und neuinterpretation des mercury sl ... 


... wie wird das designkonzept ? ... hatte alt-bergwerk die corporate identity mit der banderole exklusiv oder hat die sich herr b. aus r.-p. auch gesichert ? ... und braucht tannenwald die banderole überhaupt ? ...  


... bin sehr gespannt und wünsche nur das beste ... 



... patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. März 2009)

DANKE, deine Worte motivieren zusätzlich


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

.


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

... schöne neue fotos aus dem tannenwald ... 


http://tannenwald.blogage.de


... die schweißnähte auf dem letzten bild sind ein gedicht ... jetzt weiß ich auch den "vorfreude erhöht das verlangen" kommentar aus dem anderen thread zu deuten ... 




Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ... [...] Trotzdem vertreten wir den Anspruch, zukünftige Interessenten und Kunden von Anfang an mit Information zu versorgen und in unsere Ideen mit einzubinden. [...] ...





... ließen sich meine fragen hinsichtlich des erdachten designkonzeptes noch beantworten oder fällt das unter die "vorfreude erhöht das verlangen" - rubrik ?  ...


----------



## SLichti (7. März 2009)

@rastalanda...
genau unter diese Rubrik fällt es...
Aber: es hieß "Warten erhöht das Verlangen"... 

Das Design/CI wird sicherlich nichts "kopiertes" sein!

rideOn


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

... gut, dann hat mein unterbewusstsein aus dem warten die vorfreude gemacht ...


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

... @ SL & RK
... für welche federwegsliga ist das luchs konzipiert ? 



... danke, patrick


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. März 2009)

Da wir unseren Luchs im Bereich zwischen CC-Race und All-Mountain als Tourer/Alpencrosser ansiedeln, werden wir es bzgl. der Geometrie auf 100-120mm abstimmen 
in der Überlegung ist als Ergänzung zu unseren HT`s ein AM-Hardtail mit 140mm Federweg..............

ride on RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. März 2009)

@ all

Bitte zukünftigen Anfragen bzgl. "tannenwald" anstelle PN über *[email protected]* !!! Danke 

RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. März 2009)

.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. September 2011)

2012er BERGWERK´s @ facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Also der Aufbau des Faunus ist echt seltsam, keine innenverlegten Züge, ein gigantischer Spacerturm und beim XC sieht der Kabelsalat vorn hoffentlich nur auf dem Foto nicht sehr schick aus.
 DAs Tandem habe ich schon in Frankfurt gesehen, tolle Konstruktion!!


----------



## RiSC (4. Oktober 2011)

gibt es bergwerk jetzt doch noch wieder?


----------



## Cleaner33 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Oktober 2011)

gibt es bergwerk jetzt doch noch wieder?

Ja!


----------



## bwholo75 (6. Oktober 2011)

DAS freut mich!


----------



## RiSC (6. Oktober 2011)

wie

wo

wann

?


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Oktober 2011)

Frankfurt, Hanauer Landstrasse


----------



## raffic (11. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich hin!!!


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Oktober 2011)

http://store.bergwerk-cycles.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (12. Oktober 2011)

@cleaner

das war nen Spass  ich will da nicht wirklich hin. Hab doch schon ein BW. Aber das ist schon so alt......


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ach so!
Haste mal n Bild von deinem Rad?


----------



## bwholo75 (13. Oktober 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> http://store.bergwerk-cycles.de/



Finds ja klasse dass es Bergwerk wieder gibt, fahr zwar eins, aber eben genau wie andere hier schon recht lange (wenn man von dem Rahmenwechsel vor gut zwei Jahren mal absieht, weil Rahmenriss....). Leider ist da aber die Seite nicht allzu gut mit Informationen versorgt, wie z. B. Preise oder Gewichte der Räder etc. Wohne auch nicht so ganzu in der Nähe


----------

